# Basses



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Went fishing and caught some small basses.


----------



## Madison Swanson (Jun 4, 2011)

*bass


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For a non-bass guy (except when by accident) that's a nice bass in my book.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice fish


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice looking bass. what you catch him on?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

black buzz bait. and nope, it's basses. just like in mooses, gooses, and meeces to pieces


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Basses the are*

:thumbup::yes::tt2::clapping::thumbup1:


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

gotta love a buzzbait bite


----------

